# Diy magnetic cube discussion/ accomplishments



## Garrett C. (Apr 17, 2017)

post here the different magnetic cubes that you have made, as well as your favorite magnetic cube.
Also, this is a good place to discuss the process/ difficulty of magnetizing certain cubes, or ask questions.

My first question: What 3x3 cube is the easiest to magnatize?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 17, 2017)

We do have a magnets thread already but, in case this doesn't get merged, capped cubes are a little easier but have a look at a few videos and you should be fine with most 3x3s. I've done a Senhuan Mars, a Guanlong, a Weilong GTS and six Thunderclaps. None were difficult.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm working on an Aoshi, and it's really difficult. Putting two magnets opposite each other in a single small piece is tricky.


----------



## rumarfer28 (Apr 17, 2017)

I hated my Yuxin blue because the outer layers felt kind of loose and uncontrollable after putting thunderclap springs. I magnetized it with 4x2 N35 and now it's fast but controllable and stable. Additionally, now the layers doesn't missalign when I do Uu moves, wich is a problem of the stock Yuxin blue. I didn't magnetize the inner layers because I don't think it's necessary.

I have magnetized an Aolong V2 with 4x2 N35 and it's nice. I love the feeling, althrough I get the same times with the non-magnetized Aolong V2 I have. I have the magnetized one much looser, but it's surprisingly more stable. The speed it's almost the same in both cubes.

And finnally I magnetized my Dayan 2x2. I used 1x2 N35 magnets. They are extremely weak, so I used 3 magnets instead of one (I first tried with one, then two, and finnally three, you only have to glue the first one, the other ones are attracted to the glued one). I can't tell the cube is magnetized by turning it, but now I can have the cube looser while being stable and with no poping, except when I'm very unaccurate, because now it's extremely easy to take out a piece.

I think with higher orther cubes it's only interesting to magnetize some layers. For example, with the wushuang or the wuji the second layers tends to missalign when turning the outer layers, so magnetizing them would avoid this problem.
I don't see the point in magnetize the outer layers of a 6x6 or 7x7, or the middle layers for example.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 17, 2017)

rumarfer28 said:


> I think with higher orther cubes it's only interesting to magnetize some layers. For example, with the wushuang or the wuji the second layers tends to missalign when turning the outer layers, so magnetizing them would avoid this problem.
> I don't see the point in magnetize the outer layers of a 6x6 or 7x7, or the middle layers for example.



I'm going to finish my Aoshi (eventually) with full magnets, but I have a YuFu that is very fast but the inner layers misalign. I can't fit magnets in the corners, but after I finish my Aoshi I'm going to try magnetizing just the inner 5 layers of the YuFu.

I wouldn't have thought of not magnetizing the center slice of even cubes. I'm inclined to think that the additional stability would be especially important during parity algs.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 17, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> We do have a magnets thread already but, in case this doesn't get merged, capped cubes are a little easier but have a look at a few videos and you should be fine with most 3x3s. I've done a Senhuan Mars, a Guanlong, a Weilong GTS and six Thunderclaps. None were difficult.


My thinking was that the magnets thread was for like what magnets to buy mostly, i felt like this was less specific


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2017)

I've had a great experience making a Valk 3 M. 

I've also made a Lingpo M with N35 4x2mm. They are a little strong, but I still like it.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey! I just recieved magnets in the mail. can you guys give me a list of a bunch of capped 3x3s/ 2x2s?


----------



## Abare Killer (Apr 18, 2017)

Does anyone know a website that sells cheap n38 and n42 magnets but cheap shipping to Australia? Other websites suggested have very expensive shipping and also ebay doesn't have n38 and n42 magnets.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2017)

Accomplishment: I passed the 100,000 magnet mark a while back.
Feels weird.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 18, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Accomplishment: I passed the 100,000 magnet mark a while back.
> Feels weird.


yah, i just got 150


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2017)

I just magnetized my first cube, the WeiLong GTS2, i really like it


----------



## mitja (Apr 18, 2017)

I tried thunderclap springs on my magnetised 4x4 Wuque, it came out incredibly fast. Did anyone try it. I know lots of people ( including me) did that spring swap with yuxin blue, but with Wuque?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 18, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> Hey! I just recieved magnets in the mail. can you guys give me a list of a bunch of capped 3x3s/ 2x2s?


Senhuan Mars and Weilong GTS. I don't know 2x2s I'm afraid.



4Chan said:


> Accomplishment: I passed the 100,000 magnet mark a while back.
> Feels weird.


That's an awful lot of cubes. How long do they take you?


----------



## allanboss131 (Apr 18, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Accomplishment: I passed the 100,000 magnet mark a while back.
> Feels weird.


yeah how fast can you crank out a valk or gts? 30 mins? maybe even less now? If im really focusing it can take me around an hour


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 18, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> yeah how fast can you crank out a valk or gts? 30 mins? maybe even less now? If im really focusing it can take me around an hour


I can do a Thunderclap in 30 mins if I really go for it. At that rate you would still 1000 hours to get through those magnets. You are either super fast, have a brilliant method or you work every waking hour.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You are either super fast, have a brilliant method or you work every waking hour.



All 3 

I've also been doing this since August 2016, 7-8 hours a day and some weekends and all holidays.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2017)

4Chan said:


> All 3
> 
> I've also been doing this since August 2016, 7-8 hours a day and some weekends and all holidays.


Wow, great job!


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey, 2 questions.

Planning on making a DIY Valk M. Should I use 35s or 50s?

Also, can someone send me an image of good placement of polarity of the magnets for a valk?


----------



## Abare Killer (Apr 19, 2017)

Aerma said:


> I just magnetized my first cube, the WeiLong GTS2, i really like it


What magnets did u use on that cube?


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 20, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> post here the different magnetic cubes that you have made, as well as your favorite magnetic cube.
> Also, this is a good place to discuss the process/ difficulty of magnetizing certain cubes, or ask questions.
> 
> My first question: What 3x3 cube is the easiest to magnatize?


Hey BossCuber! Excellent thread you started!!!
I think the best cube to start on is the MF3RS. It's inexpensive, you can use either a stronger magnet or weaker magnet, and end up with a very, very nice cube! You can also learn the various gluing techniques with this cube. 

As for which cubes I have magnetized, I guess I've magnetized every popular cube that is on the market. And within those maybe a dozen GTS, fourteen Valks (seven prototypes alone on that cube until I found the best magnets for it), five GTS2s, three Thunderclap V1, two Aolong V2s, two Yuexiaos, two Gan Airs, a bunch more 3x3s, about eight 2x2s to a total of around 50, I believe. 

For me, the Air is my most difficult 3x3. The Valk to me is really easy probably because I've done so many- I could do that cube blindfolded! Lol The GTS2 is also easy. 

I don't go for speed when I build a cube. Unfortunately this mentality has slipped in magmodding, possibly from the speed solving state of mind. For me, it's a meditative process. I'm only building for myself. I'm also a stickler for paying attention to detail and precision. This comes from my profession as musical instrument repair technician and custom trumpet builder. I also actually GLUE my magnets to the cubie piece plastic. Sure, you can crank a cube out quickly if all you do is position the magnets then come back and place a drop of superglue on them. Unfortunately this doesn't create a permanent bond. Hardly. 

One of the very first tests I ever did with my magcubes was a pry test of the magnets to see which adhesive, and which gluing technique, worked the best. I've probably tried eight different adhesives. And I'm still experimenting! Just tried a new glue this past weekend. Anyway, it might seem a wasteful thing to purposely pry out magnets just for the express reason of finding out how durable your glue is, but in the long run, it's worth it. 

But back to the speed issue. I can crank out a GTS2 in an hour, but unless you're selling these things, why? Until you're actually experienced doing it, all you'll get with rushing it is a lot of mistakes. And give the glue plenty of time to dry. I actually like to let my glued parts sit for several hours under the slight breeze of a ceiling fan before reassembling. When you circulate air, you won't get the nasty white fogging/etching of the plastic that superglues tend to do as their fumes concentrate. 

And finally, since you're just getting into magmodding, don't cheap out on your magnets!!!!!!! If you're about to build potentially the best cube you'll have ever had, why try to save a few bucks on the magnets? Your cube is worth putting decent magnets in it, magnets that are plated properly and up to spec. 

I spent two hours this evening cataloging and testing my supply of magnets. I have over ten styles of magnets to choose from with a total count being roughly 4800 magnets. Price is rarely a concern- you get what you pay for. I bought from eBay twice, and learned. Never again. Magnets aren't that expensive. Shipping is, so buy larger quantities to offset the shipping costs. 

My advice- buy only from a reputable magnet company whom you can easily communicate with. There are so many fake, misrepresented magnets being sold, mostly the "N50" 4x2. I'm convinced, after hearing daily from people telling me they've successfully used them in cubes like the Air and Valk, then say that the magnetic feel is "subtle", I know for sure that what they've received is N35 magnets being passed off as something stronger. So buy from real magnet companies and buy domestic. We have three really good companies that I know of in the US for 4mm x 2mm neodymium magnets. Apex Magnets is the source for N48s, Thackery for the N52s, and Gaussboys for N35, N38, N42, and N50. Gaussboys is great because after talking with the owner, he's about to start carrying N35s (he'll be the only domestic seller in the US) and N50s. Also, his magnets are of a superior quality. 

Anyway that's my take. Sorry for being so long winded. That doesn't happen often! Lol


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 20, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Hey, 2 questions.
> 
> Planning on making a DIY Valk M. Should I use 35s or 50s?
> 
> Also, can someone send me an image of good placement of polarity of the magnets for a valk?


N35 4x2. Gives nice subtle feel. Real N50s are too strong unless you end up with weak ones. 

If you like a stronger magnetic feel, N38s and N42s are really nice in this cube. 

I usually place the edge piece magnet on the left side of the edge half, at the bottom and end of the retaining post. This gives you a perfectly repeatable position.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Apr 20, 2017)

I want to magnetise an aolong, but I haven't yet because I have not got magnets but I should


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 20, 2017)

My CB G4 has died, and I traded off my mini Aosu. I'm getting a yuxin blue to replace them. I have plans for all of the magnets that I currently have (except 5x2 n52), so I can start fresh magnetizing the yuxin. What magnets should I get?


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 20, 2017)

Larger cube. around n48 n50 area.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 20, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Larger cube. around n48 n50 area.



It's only a 60mm, so not drastically off. What sizes of magnets, too? I'm presuming I'll need two different sizes, so I don't get double the force on the middle layer when I double the magnets there.


----------



## mitja (Apr 20, 2017)

I have put 4x1,5mm N45 magnets for outer slice and inner 4x1 mm N45,. Mind that it is very hard to put 4mm on inner slice, but it can be done. The same with wuque. The balance is perfect. I made an aditional mod with adding thunderclap springs to wuque( with two washers as the springs are very short for 62mm). In yuxin i made fangshi 3x3 spring swap even before magnets. Both cubes turn out amazing. I could use wuque for 3x3 main if it wasn't so huge. It reminds me completely on Valk now.


----------



## gavinz (Apr 20, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> I want to magnetise an aolong, but I haven't yet because I have not got magnets but I should


I think 4x2 N35s are good in an Aolong. If you want to buy cheap but good ones with free shipping get it from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...-x-2mm-Strong-Powerful-Round/32760522073.html
I got mine from there and have magnetised my XingHen, Yan 3 and WuQue with them.

XingHen has a nice strong feeling with a bump, I find it nice or 2x2.

Yan 3 has more subtle feeling but it works well, I somehow now would prefer lighter magnets in a 3x3 than I would have rather. It maybe undershoot a tiny bit when you speedsolve and it will not lock up but will have a really noticeable reverse corner cut which isn't nice to solve with. You don't actually need strong magnets in a cube, you just need ones that hold it well.
My WuQue helps my times the most, dropping by 20 seconds though I'm not a big cube speedsolver and have not had time to go to any competitions cause of sports. It has a nice strong feeling in the inner layers which is probably post important, and the outer layers have a very subtle feeling (it might be because of the bumpiness) but it helps prevent lock ups.



DMCubing said:


> Hey BossCuber! Excellent thread you started!!!
> I think the best cube to start on is the MF3RS. It's inexpensive, you can use either a stronger magnet or weaker magnet, and end up with a very, very nice cube! You can also learn the various gluing techniques with this cube.
> 
> As for which cubes I have magnetized, I guess I've magnetized every popular cube that is on the market. And within those maybe a dozen GTS, fourteen Valks (seven prototypes alone on that cube until I found the best magnets for it), five GTS2s, three Thunderclap V1, two Aolong V2s, two Yuexiaos, two Gan Airs, a bunch more 3x3s, about eight 2x2s to a total of around 50, I believe.
> ...


I can crank out a 3x3 easily in an hour or two (split piece design). I magnetised my first magcube which was the XingHen and it took way too long because the magnets kept trying to connect with the others on each piece. My Yan 3 took 2 hours and my WuQue took 5 hours including the drying time.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 20, 2017)

mitja said:


> I have put 4x1,5mm N45 magnets for outer slice and inner 4x1 mm N45,. Mind that it is very hard to put 4mm on inner slice, but it can be done. The same with wuque. The balance is perfect. I made an aditional mod with adding thunderclap springs to wuque( with two washers as the springs are very short for 62mm). In yuxin i made fangshi 3x3 spring swap even before magnets. Both cubes turn out amazing. I could use wuque for 3x3 main if it wasn't so huge. It reminds me completely on Valk now.



If the 4x1 are hard to fit, would I be better off to use 3x1.5 for the inner slice?


----------



## mitja (Apr 20, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> If the 4x1 are hard to fit, would I be better off to use 3x1.5 for the inner slice?


For yuxin blue yes( but I managed to fit 4mm into yuxin), for wuque you can use 4 mm. But check out the strenght. I used 30% stronger outer magnets and it feels like perfect balance.


----------



## mitja (Apr 20, 2017)

4x1 is almost the same strenght like 3x2.


----------



## mitja (Apr 22, 2017)

hi,
I see some of you magnetised 5x5. I wonder how did you place 96 magnets? I know how to do it in 4x4. But how do you place them in the middle edges? I thougt I need 4 magnets for each inner edge, but I guess it can be done with 2. I guess if i put in all 3 edges ( of the tredge)one top left and one bottom right, I avoid parity problem. 
In 4x4 we have double attraction on inner layers, in 5x5 it wouldn't be the case. Should i still use weaker magnets for inner slices( that means 2 magnets in inner edge and one of the magnets in outer edge, just the one facing inner edge) like in 4x4? Or you just go with same magnet strenght all over the cube?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 22, 2017)

What magnets would you reccomend in a yuxin 5x5? And how would I place them as well as in a 4x4?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 23, 2017)

First impressions on my Aoshi M: meh. Maybe it just needs to be broken in again, and I'm sure I'll need to mess (more) with tensions, but the most notable difference seems to be the weight. I used 4x2mm n35 for most of it, with 3x1 n50 (advertised: I suspect there may have been a couple different grades in the lot) doubled to make 3x2 along the inner slice. Double magnets along the inner slice, obviously. Overall a lot of work, and it's not immediately apparent that it was worth it, but I do have a fully magnetized 6x6.

Edit: update: I'm getting happier with the Aoshi, several PB'S including a 5:28.73 (previous was 5:58.18)

Weichuang M is also not immediately obvious improvement over stock, but certainly easier to do than the 6x6.


----------



## gavinz (Apr 27, 2017)

mitja said:


> hi,
> I see some of you magnetised 5x5. I wonder how did you place 96 magnets? I know how to do it in 4x4. But how do you place them in the middle edges? I thougt I need 4 magnets for each inner edge, but I guess it can be done with 2. I guess if i put in all 3 edges ( of the tredge)one top left and one bottom right, I avoid parity problem.
> In 4x4 we have double attraction on inner layers, in 5x5 it wouldn't be the case. Should i still use weaker magnets for inner slices( that means 2 magnets in inner edge and one of the magnets in outer edge, just the one facing inner edge) like in 4x4? Or you just go with same magnet strenght all over the cube?


Look at speedcubereview's 2x2 - 5x5 series, he explains it well. 


One Wheel said:


> My CB G4 has died, and I traded off my mini Aosu. I'm getting a yuxin blue to replace them. I have plans for all of the magnets that I currently have (except 5x2 n52), so I can start fresh magnetizing the yuxin. What magnets should I get?


I reckon 4x2mm N35 should work well. Not too strong or weak, I've never tried it. 5x5 doesn't need strong magnets otherwise your fingers make get tired.


IamSpeedcubing said:


> What magnets would you reccomend in a yuxin 5x5? And how would I place them as well as in a 4x4?


4x2mm N35s. Magnets feel weaker in non-moyu plastic other than gans. I've done this test with my friends and we've concluded that.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 28, 2017)

I want to attempt to make a magnetic clock but not sure where to place the magnets. Any ideas?


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 28, 2017)

For the first time since I started magnetizing cubes, I will be using magnetic cubes for every event at the comp I'm competing in tomorrow (Nova Cube).


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 29, 2017)

What magnets would you recommend in a meiying? I like the N35's in my Yan, so something that would give it a similar feel would be good.


----------



## mitja (May 4, 2017)

I magnetised Qiyi Wushuang 5x5 yesterday. I must say it was not hard compared to 4x4's. It takes more time to take middle edges apart, then the whole glueing process. Added magnets give you real freedom to loosen the tensions and keep stability. Very nice. I used N35 4x2 all the same 96. I thought they will be too strong, but they are not. I have weaker in wuque 4x4 and the pull there is stronger.
I also magnetsed gts2 with N35 4x2. It has lighter pull then ValkM, so if someone wants more force, use N38. It is nice cube now, much better stability, as stability was the isue compared to Valk. Gts2 has this nice soft feeling. It is very nice, but for me it doesn't beat valkM, also i do prefer qiyi stickerless colours.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 5, 2017)

I magnetized my Valk 3 last week with 4x2 N35s and this is a video of my first few solves on it after it was done.


----------



## TwistAL (May 6, 2017)

What type of magnets works well in a GTS v1? I've never magnetized a cube before, so where would I buy them, and what glue should I use?


----------



## DMCubing (May 6, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> What type of magnets works well in a GTS v1? I've never magnetized a cube before, so where would I buy them, and what glue should I use?


N48 4mm x 2mm work really well in this cube, particularly the in the Illusion version (primary plastic innards) where the plastic feels smoother than black plastic. And if you like a little more magnetic feel, the N52 4x2 work incredibly well too! apexmagnets.com has the N48s and thethackery.com has the N52s. Best to catch Apex on a weekend when they have free shipping to save money.


----------



## newtonbase (May 6, 2017)

TwistAL said:


> What type of magnets works well in a GTS v1? I've never magnetized a cube before, so where would I buy them, and what glue should I use?





DMCubing said:


> N42 4mm x 2mm work really well in this cube, particularly the in the Illusion version (primary plastic innards) where the plastic feels smoother than black plastic. And if you like a little more magnetic feel, the N52 4x2 work incredibly well too! apexmagnets.com has the N48s and thethackery.com has the N52s. Best to catch Apex on a weekend when they have free shipping to save money.


I agree that N42 would be good but they can be hard to find and N52s are too strong for me. I used a combination of N35 and N52. They are both easy to find.


----------



## DMCubing (May 6, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I agree that N42 would be good but they can be hard to find and N52s are too strong for me. I used a combination of N35 and N52. They are both easy to find.


Oops that was a typo. I use N48s in the GTSV1 (not 42).


----------



## DMCubing (May 12, 2017)

Here's a new project. The new kryptonite Aolong V2 Lucas Etter limited edition cube. Using gold plated Gaussboys N42 magnets!


----------



## newtonbase (May 12, 2017)

DMCubing said:


> Here's a new project. The new kryptonite Aolong V2 Lucas Etter limited edition cube. Using gold plated Gaussboys N42 magnets!


Wow!


----------



## DMCubing (May 12, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Wow!


Perfect little 2mm wide nook for perfect edge piece magnet placement too!


----------



## Abare Killer (Jun 9, 2017)

I made a Gan 356 Air a day ago. I used 4mmx2mm n35 magnets on all the corner pieces and somewhat, 'weaker' 4mmx2mm n35 ( I don't know why ) on all the edge pieces, I am sure that those r 4mmx2mm magnets but feels weaker than n35. If you want to say, 'Maybe the actual n35 magnets you put on the corner pieces aren't real n35s', well no, those are real n35 strengths. As for the magnetic strength, I would say it's great, it's close to 'perfect' but just a 'tiny' bit weaker, a 'little' bit stronger would be perfect. As for the feel of the cube, it is similar to the non magnetic version although it is way more stable and it still has the super smooth and soft feel on the cube. That pretty much summarizes my opinion of the cube. Is it my new main? Can't give a definite answer since I have yet to try out different nuts and lube it, but this cube will 'at least' replace my backup main or even my main.  Btw if you guys don't know, this is the legit 4th time I have tried to magnetize this cube, the other 3 times was either too strong or too weak where I had used lots of hard work to pry out the magnets, I was sweating like I just showered. I finally got a decent magnetic strength on this cube with lots of experimenting.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 9, 2017)

What magnets are good in a WeiLong V2 (not GTS2)?


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 9, 2017)

Abare Killer said:


> I made a Gan 356 Air a day ago. I used 4mmx2mm n35 magnets on all the corner pieces and somewhat, 'weaker' 4mmx2mm n35 ( I don't know why ) on all the edge pieces, I am sure that those r 4mmx2mm magnets but feels weaker than n35. If you want to say, 'Maybe the actual n35 magnets you put on the corner pieces aren't real n35s', well no, those are real n35 strengths. As for the magnetic strength, I would say it's great, it's close to 'perfect' but just a 'tiny' bit weaker, a 'little' bit stronger would be perfect. As for the feel of the cube, it is similar to the non magnetic version although it is way more stable and it still has the super smooth and soft feel on the cube. That pretty much summarizes my opinion of the cube. Is it my new main? Can't give a definite answer since I have yet to try out different nuts and lube it, but this cube will 'at least' replace my backup main or even my main.  Btw if you guys don't know, this is the legit 4th time I have tried to magnetize this cube, the other 3 times was either too strong or too weak where I had used lots of hard work to pry out the magnets, I was sweating like I just showered. I finally got a decent magnetic strength on this cube with lots of experimenting.


Nice job dude! Do you have pics of where you placed the magnets?


----------



## Abare Killer (Jun 10, 2017)

I failed it a few times so the inside of the capped pieces are looking pretty horrible but totally does not affect the performance. I don't have a phone with me right now but I will send a picture of where I placed the magnets later . The placement of the magnet is perfect I think. The 3 failed attempts, I put it in places as The Gan UM has placed and wasn't so nice and tried where DMcubing placed his magnets but I didn't really like it as well because those 2 placement made the cube feel more like a click than a bump which I do not enjoy, the cube loses it's original feel. So I decided to place it farther inside of the ledge on the edge piece, surprising this turned out really successful for me and it still kept the same feel as the original Gan Air which I was very happy with.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 10, 2017)

2180161 said:


> What magnets would you recommend in a meiying? I like the N35's in my Yan, so something that would give it a similar feel would be good.


I used N35s and I thought it was a good strength.


----------



## Y2k1 (Jun 13, 2017)

How do you get wrongly glued magnets out of a cube.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 13, 2017)

Y2k1 said:


> How do you get wrongly glued magnets out of a cube.


Acetone (for my glue at least)


----------



## Ognjen Lecic (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey can 6x1 magnets fit into gtsv1?


----------



## DMCubing (Jul 3, 2017)

Ognjen Lecic said:


> Hey can 6x1 magnets fit into gtsv1?


Not really. You can fit a 6x1 into the edge pieces, but not the corner pieces. The largest that'll fit into the corner is a 5mm but the curvature of the interior of the piece keeps it from being positioned perfectly flat. The 4x2, on the other hand, fits perfectly into the corner piece.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

I made the first ever maglev clock recently.
I dremeled the gears down a bit to make room for some D12-3.5x3mm N38 magnets.
It turned out pretty terribly but that's because the magnets were ridiculously large and strong. If I do this again I will use weaker magnets and make a tutorial as well. It's an excellent proof of concept though


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 4, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I made the first ever maglev clock recently.
> I dremeled the gears down a bit to make room for some D12-3.5x3mm N38 magnets.
> It turned out pretty terribly but that's because the magnets were ridiculously large and strong. If I do this again I will use weaker magnets and make a tutorial as well. It's an excellent proof of concept though



Would it be possible to magnetize the hands on a clock and strip the axles that the hands turn on so that you could just drop the clock in the table and it would snap to a solved position?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Would it be possible to magnetize the hands on a clock and strip the axles that the hands turn on so that you could just drop the clock in the table and it would snap to a solved position?


Um... idk. Sounds like a fun project to work on though. Maybe I can mess with someone at my next comp by doing that XD tell the delegate and no one else and casually pretend to get a sub 1 solve XD


----------



## MistikaDan (Jul 14, 2017)

I feel kind of late to this thread (by nine days) but I provided a friend of mine with a wuji and some n35 4x2s and 3-5 hours later out popped a wuji m! It feels pretty nice but the magnets are a bit too strong. I now have two wujis, three wushuangs, I didn't have the right magnets for the inner layers of the wuques, valks, weilong GTS (not surprising), and finally two weipos. I would also do some wuhuas but they aren't here yet and the gts2m I bought pre-magnetized. They feel kinda weak so there will definitely still be a market for the homemade ones.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

MistikaDan said:


> I feel kind of late to this thread (by nine days) but I provided a friend of mine with a wuji and some n35 4x2s and 3-5 hours later out popped a wuji m! It feels pretty nice but the magnets are a bit too strong. I now have two wujis, three wushuangs, I didn't have the right magnets for the inner layers of the wuques, valks, weilong GTS (not surprising), and finally two weipos. I would also do some wuhuas but they aren't here yet and the gts2m I bought pre-magnetized. They feel kinda weak so there will definitely still be a market for the homemade ones.


Dang! That's fast! I'd figure on at least twice that time to magnetize a 7x7. I'm surprised you find it too strong. I did the edges (not the corners) of a Yufu with gaussboys 4x2 n38s and it feels too weak to me.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi!

Can anybody clarify me about influence of the magnets position inside the pieces (on the performance, feeling etc.)? I mean - is there any difference between f.e. these two positions inside the edge piece:
 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sergey said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anybody clarify me about influence of the magnets position inside the pieces (on the performance, feeling etc.)? I mean - is there any difference between f.e. these two positions inside the edge piece:
> View attachment 8945
> Thank you in advance.



I do believe the second one would give a slightly smoother feel. Because the magnetic force is near the core. The first one will give a slightly more clacky feel if I’m not wrong. @DMCubing may have a better more accurate answer.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I do believe the second one would give a slightly smoother feel. Because the magnetic force is near the core. The first one will give a slightly more clacky feel if I’m not wrong. @DMCubing may have a better more accurate answer.



Thank you.

Just for notice - its seems that magnets inside factory GTS2M are placed like on my first picture:











DMCubing (on most videos) places magnets like on my second picture, but I think this is because of his techniques of gluing magnets (without prior creating master set). Placing magnet right behind the pin and strictly to the bottom wall is more easier in terms of position uniformity from piece to piece. And is much quicker way than master set. IMHO.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 12, 2018)

I place mine like 1st position Ive done 6 magnetic 3x3 and 1 5x5. They all work great.


----------



## Sergey (Mar 13, 2018)

I think the first one (slightly modified) will result in earlier magnets pairing. So more "aligning" feeling. So the closer to the center of rotation, the sooner magnets will meet each other. IMHO.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2018)

Sergey said:


> I think the first one (slightly modified) will result in earlier magnets pairing. So more "aligning" feeling. So the closer to the center of rotation, the sooner magnets will meet each other. IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 8948



You're not wrong. The other way to accomplish the same thing is to use larger diameter, thinner magnets.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 16, 2018)

Just wondering, anyone ever magnetize an OP dayan 2x2?

Also theoretically, what would a reasonable magnet size and strength be for a 46mm Dayan 2x2?


----------



## gavinz (Mar 20, 2018)

Finished my magnetising my WuHua v2, WuJi and other WuQue over the past three weeks and they gave fair bits of improvement over the non magnetic ones


----------



## Dancing Jules (Mar 21, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Also theoretically, what would a reasonable magnet size and strength be for a 46mm Dayan 2x2?



I don't know about Dayan specifically, but don't use anything stronger than 4x1.5 N35. You can also use 4x1 N35.

Also: I magnetized my 30mm cubing classroom just to see whether I could (2€ coin for scale):


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 22, 2018)

Just finished magnetizing my Clock, Yuxin red, Qiyi wushuang, Qi Yi WuQue, And Gans Air!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 22, 2018)

How’s the clock? is it good?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How’s the clock? is it good?


It’s really good


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 22, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Just finished magnetizing my Clock, Yuxin red, Qiyi wushuang, Qi Yi WuQue, And Gans Air!


Hey @TipsterTrickster What magnets get you use for the clock, and how hard was it and how much time did it take. I have a few clocks and I am really interested in magnetizing one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @TipsterTrickster What magnets get you use for the clock, and how hard was it and how much time did it take. I have a few clocks and I am really interested in magnetizing one. Thanks in advance.


I used legoboyz3’s tutorial 



, which also has the information on what’s magnets to use and where to get them. And it took me around 20-30 minuets.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 22, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I used legoboyz3’s tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> , which also has the information on what’s magnets to use and where to get them. And it took me around 20-30 minuets.


Thank you very much. I will have to look in to that, and hopefully be able to do it sune.


----------



## Unimal (Nov 2, 2018)

Abare Killer said:


> Does anyone know a website that sells cheap n38 and n42 magnets but cheap shipping to Australia? Other websites suggested have very expensive shipping and also ebay doesn't have n38 and n42 magnets.


Go for n35s. Best ones. Not to heavy, doesnt make cube stiff or hard to turn and just makes it more controllable


----------

